# Detailingworld™ Review – Nano Labs Renew - Leather Cleaner & Conditioner



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

*Introduction*
Hi all,
As always, and in a effort to remain mannerly, I'd like to say a big thank you to Nano Labs, for sending their RENEW, Leather Cleaner & Conditioner out to me for a DW review. Their website can be found at https://www.nano-labs.co.uk/ 








Nano Labs is a brand I came across a while back, but haven't had the pleasure of trying any of their products up until now. I had a look around their website, and there is a comprehensive selection of products, from shampoos to ceramic coatings. Front-and-centre of the website is the line *"Designed and developed at our in-house laboratory by the leading chemists in the industry."* Apart from that, I couldn't really find anything else about the company. It would be great to see a wee bit more detail on their in-house production, product development and techniques. Just a thought

*The Product*
Right, onto the product (literally) in hand. Nano Labs sent me a 500ml bottle of RENEW.










Firstly, I have to admit to absolutely loving the style of their branding. The hint of gold on the labels adds a nice quality appearance to the bottle. RENEW is a thin, white liquid, which smells of leather! 
As usual, and as expected, the rear label has some details about the product and directions for use, along with some useful warnings.



















The bottle says:-
*About*
Renew is a leather cleaner with added conditioning agents to soften and protect leather. Perfect to use on seats or leather coated dashboards renew is a one step solution for any leather surface.
*How to Use*
Spray into a microfibre cloth
Apply to leather seat or dashboard
Wipe away any excess with a clean microfibre

*The Manufacturer says:*

From - https://www.nano-labs.co.uk/collections/interior/products/renew-leather-cleaner-and-conditioner

The Nano Labs website actually says exactly the same as the bottle, without the product warnings. Simple and effective, or would you like some more detail? I'll allow you to decide.

*The Method*

The seats and steering wheel of my 3 series were in need of some TLC, so decided to use RENEW on those. First, and a very important step to take before using any leather cleaners or treatments, is to make sure any dirt has been removed from the nooks and crannies in the seats, particularly in and around the stitches. So, a little prep work is required with a soft leather brush, my trusty vac, and some soft detailing brushes.










Thankfully, the directions are nice and simple. 
Shiny seat:

















Spray onto the microfibre and wipe onto the seat:









I also attacke the stitching and seams with RENEW and a selection of brushes. What I found was that even with a few small mists onto the seat, when agitated with a brush, it actually foamed up nicely. 

















Shiny steering wheel:









Under attack









The dirt removed:-


















The finished article:



























*Price*

Nano Labs RENEW is available to purchase directly from the Nano Labs website at https://www.nano-labs.co.uk/collections/interior/products/renew-leather-cleaner-and-conditioner. It's also widely available at a number of UK retailers in store and on-line.

RENEW is available in 500ml bottles only, and the price is £10. I couldn't find any detail about shipping on the website, so I worked through an order for RENEW to the point at which shipping would be calculated.

Whether it's based on my address, or whether it's simply UK wide, the delivery was calculated at £5.50 to my Northern Ireland address.

*Would I use it again?*

Having seen the results on the driver's seat of my 3 series, I have to say yes.

*Conclusion*

The car cleaning market is awash with many different brands of product for each and every detailing task (or indeed challenge). I always start a review asking whether the product stands out from the crowd, but in reality, this is a difficult thing for any product to do, in a crowded market. 
I like the Nano Labs RENEW branding, it's an easily used product, and it delivered great results, particularly on a part of the driver's seat that takes the most wear. I liked the way it left a matte finish on the leather, perhaps the cleaning ingredients remove the oils which usually leave a shiny finish.

To that end, I actually really liked it.

As always, thanks for taking the time to read.

Cooks

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturer's Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

